# Online conjugator



## Smsh

Hello,

I was wondering if anyone knows a good online Polish conjugator? 

Thanks ahead =)


----------



## .Jordi.

Hello!

I found this page. I don't know whether it's good or not, but it seems to be OK. You may also like to try this one, just write the verb you want to conjugate and you'll see the endings.


----------



## JakubikF

I've looked at two pages (two verbs) from this first site you mentioned and I've found two mistakes... It does not seem to be a good website.


----------



## JakubikF

ściąg naściąg niech ściągz niech naściągzą ściągze naściągz ściągzmy naściągze ściągzcie naściągzmyLook at it! They write that it is imperative form of "ściągać" (still first site). What is that!?


----------



## fragile1

That looks like big humbug. I tried to find any online conjugator, and I have bed news for you - it seems ther no exist any web site like that. I think, that our forum could be the best for conjugation problems


----------



## fragile1

"ściągać" 
As conjugation will be like that:
Czas przeszły:
Ja ściagałem/ -łam My ściągaliśmy
Ty ściągałeś/-łaś Wy ściągaliście
On, ona , ono ściągał/-ała,/-ło Oni, one ściągali/ ściągały 
Czas teraźniejszy:
Ja ściagam My ściągamy 
Ty ściągasz Wy ściągacie
On, ona , ono ściąga Oni ściągają
Czas przyszły:
Ja będę ściągał/-ła My będziemy ściągali
Ty będziesz ściagał/-ła Wy będziecie ściągali 
On, ona , ono będzie ściągał/-a/-o Oni będą ściągali, one będą ściągały


----------



## fragile1

imperative form 
Ja niech ściagam (hard to apply)  My ściągajmy!
Ty ściągaj!                               Wy ściągajcie!
On, ona , ono niech ściąga!         Oni niech ściągają!

Hope it helps to understanding


----------



## mcibor

If ściągaj is imperative form, then what is ściągnij ?
Imperative form finite?


----------



## JakubikF

These are to separate imperative forms: first one from "ściągać"(imperfective aspect), latter one - "ściągnąć" (perfective aspect)


----------

